# Another newbie :)



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

welcome  
im sorry to hear about your mare


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

WELCOME, also sorry to hear of your loss. So glad to hear from Moms !!!!! especialy Moms who keep their children in the company of animals.
K.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome welcome welcome


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes and kind words about my mare!

Kirsti, there's definitely no shortage of animals here. We tell our girls' friends 'no need to go to the zoo, just come to our place!'


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting. I'm also sorry to hear that about your mare.  Colic is hard to deal with.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Oops, double post.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks PoptartShop! I've spent half the day sitting here reading threads and looking at everyone's pictures!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

what other animals do you have at home? my daughter was raised in a dog pack, cats, birds, horses, cows and the endless wounded, lost wildlife.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum

your house sounds like mine with all the animals


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Kirsti, all that you've listed excluding the cows but adding goats and rabbits. 

Hi Jazzyrider, and thanks for the welcome. Hey, is there a thread that explains how to do sig. pics like you have? I did a collage of my horses, but can't figure out how to get it to the right size. When I resize it according to the specs it's super tiny.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

(I had another question, but moved it to the appropriate thread.)


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Likewise, Buckaroo. Ah, your signature tells me you're a barrel racer. That was my passion once upon a time, too. :wink:


----------

